# 20-Frame Honey Extractor



## Dick (Apr 24, 2010)

Has anyone done this one? 
http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/20-frame-honey-extractor/
Does anyone have a good source for the hardware for the bearings and bushings? 
Any tips for motorizing the thing.
Dick


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

the link is not complete......


----------



## swatkins (Jun 19, 2010)

http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/20-frame-honey-extractor/


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

I did not build this type, however I got all my bearings at Orschlon Farm supply.

I used self alineing bearings top and bottom.

A word of Caution,,,, THE REEL MUST BE BALANCED ALMOST PERFECT

I used a treadmill motor and speed controls, works perfect.

Size 10 mediums or 5 full & 5 mediums



:lookout: PCM


----------



## Dick (Apr 24, 2010)

PCM,
Thanks for the tips. I like your design I will now look for a plastic containment vessel as it's got to be lighter. I hadn't thought of the treadmill motor but that would be ideal. 
Dick


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is the motor, the pulley on the basket shaft is a 5/8 id hub used to weld on different size pulleys etc. for farm equipt. The cover is a old small stainless steel doggie dish.



:lookout: PCM


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Go to grainger and pick up a motor.
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ww...arch&Ntt=1/3+hp+motor+1725+rpm&N=0&sst=subset
Bearings can be had almost anywhere. Start with Mcmaster Carr.
http://www.mcmaster.com/#bearings/=bf7lxk


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

WOW... PCM you got everything on that thing, I see a salad bowl, a cutting board the light switch from the kitchen wall,and even part of the PC.!! Don't worry I wont tell your wife where everything from the kitchen went....:lookout:... but that is cool how you came up with all that


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

I use INTERNAATIONAL BEARING AND TRANSIMATION IBT check your yellow pages of phone book


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

I have to hand it to MAXANT'S post, sending someone to Graingers to buy a motor for their hand made extractor. Never underestimate the ingenuity of a beekeeper. When I lived on the east coast many years ago, I purchased a Maxant bottler and drove to the factory to pick it up. I'll be needing an extractor next year and they are on the top of my list. Maxant has your company ever considered posting promotional product videos online for people to view? 

John


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Videos are on my to do list!


----------

